# GRCS lowering device is it worth it?



## trimmerman151 (Nov 4, 2010)

has anybody used te GRCS lowering device? if so is it worth the money?


----------



## beowulf343 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes. Oh yes.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Nov 6, 2010)

*grc*

Pulling power of 10-15 people. Drop huge stuff down on the bollard. With storm work or a few large job. It will pay for itself. Enough said..


----------



## trimmerman151 (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks for the info just wanted to find out before we got one. Also what about using the GRCS for skidding logs onto a trailer?


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2010)

trimmerman151 said:


> thanks for the info just wanted to find out before we got one. Also what about using the GRCS for skidding logs onto a trailer?



Sounds like a hoot. I 'll watch.
I have survived for a long time without one though if you have the need for one then you should get it.
You can attach the porty to a loader or winch and then you have the control of GRCS and you don't have to lug it back to the tree this way.
You can set pulleys to lift and there are low cost "one-ups" of the Grcs that will work though not as nice. You have to judge if you will use it enough of you buy one. Only a few time a year I need to use something like Grcs and when I do I rig it like I mentioned.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 6, 2010)

Once you get one, you find more reasons to use it.
Jeff


----------



## newb (Nov 6, 2010)

I've owned one for 6 years now and I have to tell you it is not worth it for a lowering device. However, if you need to lift a limb or pretension a limb, or do jobs you thought only a crane can do, then it is priceless!


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Nov 7, 2010)

*skid logs*

Yes. Could skid logs onto trailer. Use a pulley up high at front if possible. Least amount of friction on floor. 
The unit will need pulley set above to direct rope into winch.
If just log skidding? Why not get a mini with grapple of pallet forks?


----------



## trimmerman151 (Nov 7, 2010)

we do alot of residential work over houses and fences etc. just thinking about getting one to save time. also instead of cutting up white pine logs into firewood pieces and loading them into a truck we can skid the logs onto a trailer and take it to the mill thanks for the info guys.


----------



## WolverineMarine (Nov 7, 2010)

my partner has one..I swear to god I don't know how we did some of the stuff we did without it..the 1st or second time we used it we had prolly a 20+foot piece of dead ash suspended..had to be pushing a ton at least(I'll see if I can find the pics)..he hung it there..walked away to take a pic(all tied off)..VERY nice tool..check out some of the techniques you can use it for on youtube(the safe ones)
get the drill attachment too..if you set a line high up..you can buzz a guy up in less than a minute in case your climber had a rough night..LOL lots of other uses though too..

Buy one..you'll love it


----------



## fireman (Nov 18, 2010)

*grcs*

If you have not used the grcs you are missing out.I have put it to the test it has saved me more time and labor cost than any other piece of equipment.We have lowered and raised thousands of pounds with it and never had an issue.More than it is rated for and still working fine.The rating I thinks 2500lb.We have tripled that had no issue.WE use 3\4 bull rope raising and lowering and never had issue.Try to get pics up with it in use.I owe JPS and Charlie and apology sorry it took so long !!!!!!!!! I swear by the Grcs


----------

